# Arminianism, Molinism, open theism analogies



## arapahoepark (Jan 14, 2014)

I was talking with my sister in particular about the different denominations and what is wrong with them. The subject of Methodists came up (as in Arminian methodists in general) and I said they basically believe God isn't in control of all things. It got me thinking of how to put an Arminian analogy on it.
Open Theism's 'god' is basically like a pagan god; is able to create but is impotent and only predicts what can happen and sometimes (mostly?) gets it wrong. I think Greg Boyd compared it to a chess player.
Molinism's 'god' I heard from James White is like a computer knowing all the probabilities that can happen.

I am at a loss for an analogy for Arminianism. Any ideas?


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Jan 14, 2014)

Arminianism is like an owner wooing his cats to get into a certain room with food in hand. The owner knows that some of the cats will eventually come but waits eagerly watching as the cats continues to reject him. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I437 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell (Jan 14, 2014)

I don't think it's possible to classify Arminianism the way you'd like to. As our dear Doctor James White says, "the only consistent Arminianism is Open Theism".


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Jan 14, 2014)

Right but there is a classical understanding of arminianism I.e. the remonstrants (I think I spelled that right). This is what the canons of dort are responding to.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I437 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Jan 14, 2014)

If there wasnt a way of classifying arminianism then the council at dort definitely are mistaken.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I437 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell (Jan 14, 2014)

Yes, but the OP is not asking about the classical understanding of Arminianism as stated in the Five Articles of Remonstrance, he's looking for an analogy along the same lines as the ones he gave in the OP for Molinism and Open Theism.

My contention is that the view of God given by Arminianism is so bizarre that it defies such simple analogies.


----------



## MW (Jan 14, 2014)

Some Remonstrants were of the same belief as open theists with regard to foreknowledge. Evangelical Arminianism is of a different nature and has been treated accordingly. I am not sure it can be stated without qualification that an evangelical Arminian does not believe "God is in control of all things." It probably depends on what is meant by "control." Usually Calvinists point out an inconsistency on this point, especially in relation to prayer.


----------



## clark thompson (Jan 15, 2014)

It puts focus on we do, we should be focused on how the Lord uses us and trust in Him for salvation even though we are sinners and not trust in ourselves to receive salvation.


----------



## GloriousBoaz (Jan 16, 2014)

Arminianism's "god" is trying to get wounded men to come to him so he can heal them. Whereas the God of the bible is making dead men live. Kinda defies practical analogy since only God can raise the dead. You could use a doctor for the first part but not the second part, unless you use CPR or something but that is resuscitation not resurrection, big difference. 

Also he looks into the future to see who will choose him and then chooses (elects) them. Its like he can't think for himself, or control his creation. Its like a couple people going a movie and no one will man up and pick one: "What do you want to see? Oh I'm cool with anything you pic. No I insist you pick. Really I like anything you pick...lets watch to see what that guy picks and then we'll pick that one." Ok I just came up with that analogy off the top of my head and it isn't theologically super precise but maybe it'll help you somehow.


----------



## ThyWord IsTruth (Jan 16, 2014)

Arminian's say that man is floating in the middle of the ocean and God tosses a life preserver to them, all they need to do is grab it and they will be saved. But they must grab it. Thus making salvation possible and finally up to them. 

Where the Biblical view is that man is chained up, Dead, at the bottom of the ocean floor and the Holy Spirit needs to dive to the bottom, grab the man, bring him out of the water, breathe eternal life into him, break off the chains and wash him clean with the blood of the lamb. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tirian (Jan 17, 2014)

5-Point Baptist said:


> Where the Biblical view is that man is chained up, Dead, at the bottom of the ocean floor and the Holy Spirit needs to dive to the bottom, grab the man, bring him out of the water, breathe eternal life into him, break off the chains and wash him clean with the blood of the lamb.



Whoa brother - nicely put! I'm overwhelmed just looking at that (& so thankful Jesus did that for me)!!


----------



## ReformedChristian (Jan 19, 2014)

An Analogy for the Arminian view of God would be like God stepping out of eternity going into the future and recording everything that happens based on man's free choices, then stepping back into eternity and playing all the events like a tape recorder in order and rearrange them in order to get the right outcome and results.


----------

